# Ablauf automatisieren



## Merlin732 (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern Wasserzeichen automatisch auf Bilder aufbringen lassen.
Mir ist schon die Idee gekommen das Ganze mit Photoshop zu machen und dann ein Droplet zu erstellen, welches die Aufgabe sicherlich super erledigen würde.

Problem ist aber, dass ich nicht jedem (es werden mehrere Leute damit arbeiten) zumuten kann, das er im Besitz von Photoshop ist .. daher fallen die Droplets leider flach.

Hat jemand eine Idee bzw. kennt ein Freeware-Programm, mit dem ich es realisieren könnte?


----------



## Mamphil (4. Mai 2006)

Hi,

das einfachste wäre vermutlich, ein kleines Online-Script (z. B. in PHP) zu schreiben: Man könnte ein JPG-Bild hochladen, das Wasserzeichen hinzufügen und das Bild zurückgeben. 

Das kann dann jeder machen, der eine Internet- / Intranet-Anbindung hat und einen Browser bedienen kann.

Mamphil


----------



## Merlin732 (5. Mai 2006)

Sicher, das wäre eine Möglichkeit.
Allerdings glaube ich, dass ich nicht der Erste mit einem solchen Problem mit und würde mir daher die Arbeit nur ungern nochmal machen, die sich diverse Leute bei der Umsetzung einer Lösung schon gemacht haben.


----------



## Leola13 (5. Mai 2006)

Hai,

mit der Software XNVIEW ist es zumindest möglich, Texte automatisiert auf Bilder aufzubringen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Merlin732 (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

solche Software habe ich auch schon gefunden.

Allerdings nur zur privaten Nutzung ... ich würde sie aber gern kommerziell nutzen.


----------

